# Biblical Quotes



## Suzie

Feel free to post any biblical words of encouragement for people going through various aspects of treatment/loss/adoption/depression etc.


----------



## Nofi

Here's for people who have become suddenly overwhelm with grief.
Giving yourself time and space to heal, and being real with the Lord about your pain can help. Consider these sure words of comfort from Scripture and pray the prayer below asking the Father to give you new hope and strength to go on.

Lamentations 3, 22-25: (NLV)

It is because of the Lord's loving-kindness that we are not destroyed for His loving-pity never ends. It is new every morning. He is so very faithful. "The Lord is my share." says my soul, "so I have hope in Him." The Lord is good to those who wait for Him, to the one who looks for Him.

Lamentations 3, 31-37: (NKJV)

For the Lord will not turn away from a man forever. For if He causes sorrow, He will have loving-pity because of His great loving-kindness. He does not want to cause trouble or sorrow for the children of men. He is not pleased when all those on earth who are in prison are crushed under foot.
The Most High is not pleased when the rights are kept away from a man who is before Him, and when wrong is done to him in his cause. The Lord is not pleased with these things. Who has said that something would happen and then it did happen, unless the Lord has said that it should be?


----------



## skybluesarah

_
And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.
Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in persecutions, in distresses for Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then am I strong. _
2 Corinthians Chapter 12 v9-10


----------



## Cate1976

Isaiah 61 verses 1-3.

...............He has sent me to bind up the broken hearted...............to comfort all who mourn...............the oil of gladness instead of mourning...............

I have paraphrased it.  I found this comforting in the first few days after my Nan's death 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sasha B

He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak.
Even youths grow tired and weary and young men stumble and fall;
but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength
They will run and not grow weary
They will walk and not be faint.

Isaiah 40:28-31

For I am the Lord your God,
who takes hold of your right hand and says to you:
"Do not fear: I will help you."

Isaiah 41:13​


----------



## Cate1976

Very encouraging.  I'll have to find the list of verses I've got.  Was feeling a bit down over New Year and by chance found Daystar TV which has a brilliant programme on in the afternoons.  There's Worship Videos and Creation Scapes.  Both show pictures of nature scenes while playing uplifting songs and sometimes putting verses on the screen.


----------



## MandyL

Here is one that the Lord gave to me a few weeks back on a very down day:

1Peter 5:10 - And the God of all grace, who called you to his eternal glory in Christ, after you have suffered a little while, will himself restore you and make you strong, firm and steadfast.


----------



## Bright Eyes

" The Lord himself goes before you and will be with you. He will never leave you or forsake you. Do not be afriad, do not be discouraged" (Deuteronomy 31.
" And we know that in all things God works for the good of those that love him, who have been called according to his purpose" ( Romans 8:2
Bright Eyes


----------



## MandyL

Jeremiah 31:13 ...I will turn their mourning into gladness;  I will give them comfort and joy instead of sorrow.


----------



## Nofi

_Isaiah 41:10_

Do not be afraid - I am with you! I am your God -let nothing terrify you! I will make you strong and help you; I will protect you and save you.

_Psalm 62: 5-7_

My soul, wait only upon God; for my expectation is from him. He only is my rock and my salvation: he is my defense; I shall not be moved. In God is my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength and my refuge is in God.


----------



## Nofi

_2 Corinthians 12: 8-10_

Three times I pleaded with the Lord to take it away from me. But he said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me. That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.

During my devotion in the morning i came acroos the above, and it was a real blessing. The notes along with the passage said:

When we find the wanderer who has not where to lay his head, who yet can say, "Still will I trust in the Lord;" when we see the pauper starving on bread and water, who still glories in Jesus; when we see the bereaved widow overwhelmed in affliction, and yet having faith in Christ, oh! what honour it reflects on the gospel. God's grace is illustrated and magnified in the poverty and trials of believers.

Beleivers, bear up under every discouragement, believing that all things work together for their good, and that out of apparent evils a real blessing shall ultimately spring-that their God will either work a deliverance for them speedily, or most assuredly support them in the trouble, as long as he is pleased to keep them in it. This patience of the saints proves the power of divine grace. 
The master-works of God are those men who stand in the midst of difficulties, stedfast, unmoveable,-"Calm mid the bewildering cry,
Confident of victory."
He who would glorify his God must set his account upon meeting with many trials. No man can be illustrious before the Lord unless his conflicts be many. If then, yours be a much-tried path, rejoice in it, because you will the better show forth the all-sufficient grace of God.

As for his failing you, never dream of it-hate the thought. The God who has been sufficient until now, should be trusted to the end.


----------



## Cate1976

I've asked God to take my hurt and pain away a few times since my Nan died on 8th February (found out next day as she died at 11pm). I've come to realise that I need to 'work' through my grief and then healing will come.


----------

